

The Unemployment Puzzle: Where Have All the Workers Gone? - wikiburner
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304441304579477341062142388

======
greatdox
Plenty of workers, plenty of work to do.

Greedy corporations don't want to hire as many workers, and overwork the
workers they do have to save money.

Plus anyone with 15+ years of experience becomes 'over qualified' and not able
to be hired by most places.

